# Bon Fest 2012



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Every year in Kirriemuir a local non profit youth group that I'm invloved in run a weekend festival in memory of Bon Scott.

This started out as a small thing in a few pubs but this year we sold out the local town hall on two nights to around 1000 people a night!

Local bands get the chance to support a headliner on the Friday night and play the pubs on the Saturday during the day. Saturday there are 2 larger acts supporting the headliner!

We have people come from all across Europe to attend this with a bus load of Germans been coming for the last couple of years.

If anyones interested in coming along next year check out
http://www.dd8music.com for more information and dates.

*Also here's a little video I made from this year... www.vimeo.com/stuartcameron/bonfest2012*


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Cool.ACD/DC are great.


----------

